# Aire Bakraft Hybrid 1 $1200



## ScottyAllen (Aug 31, 2020)

Only used for 4 days on the south fork of the Flathead. It is like new and goes for $1649 new. Happy to get it to someone who will put it to better use, as I am hoping to upgrade to something I can fish out of. 

$1200


----------



## DanRawding (Oct 12, 2020)

ScottyAllen said:


> Only used for 4 days on the south fork of the Flathead. It is like new and goes for $1649 new. Happy to get it to someone who will put it to better use, as I am hoping to upgrade to something I can fish out of.
> 
> $1200


If still available I am in interested. New to forum, how can I contact you?


----------



## ScottyAllen (Aug 31, 2020)

DanRawding said:


> If still available I am in interested. New to forum, how can I contact you?


Hey, Dan. I'm new to this, too. You can email me at [email protected]. I'll look forward to discussing more!


----------

